

Sex Ed in an App? - romefort
http://www.nytimes.com/roomfordebate/2015/04/28/whats-the-best-way-to-teach-sex-ed-today

======
PaulHoule
Yeah I wanted to make a Kama Sutra app based on the Kinect but Microsoft
wouldn't let me do it.

